
Two Emergency Room Doctors Are in Critical Condition with Coronavirus - Edmond
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/15/us/coronavirus-physicians-emergency-rooms.html
======
forkexec
I don't want to sound alarmist, but ER docs tend to be 30-40-something's in
fantastic health. I'm curious if there is cytokine storm involvement that
further degrades lung capacity. Finally, there's a real risk they may never be
well enough to return to duty after 6-8 weeks due to severe (and permanent)
lung injury. ER docs, respiratory therapists and perfusionists don't grow on
trees... taking just one out is a huge minus for a crashing tsunami of
critical cases poised to break simultaneously.

